# Mini auriculares inalambricos



## whitemakay (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola a todos, supongo que muchos al igual que yo, tienen un dispositivo para escuchar musica en sus ratos libres (mp3, ipod, etc). Siempre pensé por qué a nadie se le habia ocurrido comercializar unos auriculares pequeños (los de toda la vida, que puedes compartir uno con quien quieras), pero inalambricos.

Pues bien, despues de buscar en tiendas y por internet sin ninguna respuesta, me olvide del tema. El caso es que el otro dia, estaba viendo con mi chica una de esas peliculas pastelonas que te la cuela como "te vas a reir" y al final es un coñazo del 15, el caso es que al principio de la pelicula (durante los 2 primeros minutos), aparece el protagonista escuchando musica en su mp3 con los mini auriculares inalambricos!. La pelicula es definitivamente, quizas.

No se si estos son los unicos que hay, ni si se venden por separado o con el mp3, pero me gustaria que alguien me pudiera decir como conseguirlos o al menos unos similares. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 12, 2008)

Para fabricarte unos asi deberias consatr de una tecnologia q no creo q se tenga en cualquier hogar. ahora bien, se podria construir un pequeño transmisor de fm, el cual se colocaria al mp3, y un pequeño receptor colocado en los auriculares. o bien, uno infrarrojo, con las tremendas distorciones y problemas opticos q posee.

una vez realizado este sistema, con unas baterias pequeñas o pilas miniaturas, se podria alimentar el circuito. y como no requiere de gran potencia la señal con un transistor bc548 o similar ya estaria listo.


----------



## whitemakay (Jun 12, 2008)

Gracias por la información, pero lo que estoy buscando son auriculares para el mp3, inalambricos (bluetooth), pero tamaño pequeño, de los que simplemente se meten en el oido. Supongo que el precio aprox variara de 20 a 100 euros. Conoceis alguno?


----------



## zaiz (Jun 12, 2008)

Hola, tal vez esto es lo que buscas:

http://www.jabra.com/Sites/Jabra/NA-US/products/Pages/JabraBT620s.aspx

o este:

http://www.jabra.com/Sites/Jabra/NA-US/products/Pages/JabraBT8030.aspx


----------



## whitemakay (Jun 13, 2008)

gracias por la ayuda, pero los que busco son mucho mas pequeños, son los tipicos auriculares de ipod pequeños blancos (o negros, vamos), pero como si les cortaras el cable con una tijera y quedaran solo lo que te metes en el oido.


----------

